# kyosho 1/12 onroad



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

have you guys seen the new kyosho 1/12 onroad gashttp://switchboard.real.com/player/email.html?PV=6.0.12&&title=SPADA09&link=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kyosho.com%2Fjpn%2Ffun%2Fmovie%2Fwmv%2F2007SPADA09.wmv car KYOSHO | FUN


----------

